# Nice Addition for a DeWALT TrackSaw



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

That'll work… Very nice set up for accurate dados.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes, it worked great for long repeated cuts. Think I will get the miter attachment next so I can create repeated dado's more quickly. Thanks for reading.


----------

